# So sad, both of my birds have flown away



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Not much to say. I feel so lonely without them, I never knew I could love birds as much as I did, especially mine. My friend has a baby pied that she wants to gift me, jut weaned. I feel guilty accepting the bird, but I so want him/her. He's supposed to be coming this afternoon and I'm happy to have another tiel to love. I hate looking at pictures of my birds, I feel like I never want to see all the photos ever again....


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry your birds flew away. What were their names again?


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh no!  When did this happen? If it was recently you still have a chance of getting them back, as they couldn't have flown around more than a one-mile radius in a day. Good luck! 
Here's what happened to my roommate Meredith, courtesy of TalkBudgies:


*So yesterday, the girls were having a great time flying around the apartment, when John and George landed on my screen, I reached to get them, and then everything happened so quickly. I pressed on the window screen, and the screen fell while George bolted down the street. I didn't see where John went, but I was frantic. I quickly caught Paul and Ringo and got them in their cage. I then rushed up to my roof to see if I could spot them, but I didn't. Back at my apartment, I was checking the window, when my roommate saw a little blue thing in the neighbor's patio. I immediately realized, "John." We rushed downstairs and out of the building, only to find that the neighbors weren't home. I had to grab a towel and a ladder and climb into my neighbor's yard, which I guess is considered breaking and entering. I quickly threw the towel on John, wrapped her up, and put her in the travel cage with Ringo. We went back to the apartment and came up with a plan. We would drive around our neighborhood within a 1-mile radius with the three others in the cage, looking for George. Right as we were going to the garage, my roommate spotted George, sitting in the alley, chirping to the others. My roommate tried to drape the towel over George, but he took off yet again, down the street. We knew she was nearby, maybe in a bush, but then we heard chirping from behind the apartment. We went thought the gate, and found George, sitting on the fence looking scared. I finally was able to catch George because she was so worn out from flying all over. I guess I was very lucky to have found both budgies.*

Here's a photo of Meredith's budgies after we found them. (From left to right: John, Paul, George, Ringo)


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Mimi and Alaska were their names. It was a couple days ago.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this. Joey and I are sending hope they will be found safely. A new baby will bring comfort, and be a great addition if they do come home.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

How did this happen?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

they had full flight, were out of their cage, and a door was unknowingly left open for several minutes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry  I would put ads up on Facebook/Parrot Alert etc and contact your local vets (if you haven't already done so), it's worth a shot.

How nice of your friend to offer you a baby!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh no! I am very sorry.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, that's too bad...
Where do you live, by the way?
It's cold here in the States, I don't really leave my door open for so long...


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your babies.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

It's cold here too, but it didn't take long for an escape....


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so so sorry for your losses. :c -hugs-


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry your babies flew away


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry Helen that your babies flew away hope they find there way home soon.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I did accept the new baby bird that I was able to get, a very sweet and gentle pied. Not sure of the sex. I named the little sweetie Sol. It means sun is Spanish. Sol has brought lots of love and I'm really enjoying the company.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I really like that name


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellena said:


> I did accept the new baby bird that I was able to get, a very sweet and gentle pied. Not sure of the sex. I named the little sweetie Sol. It means sun is Spanish. Sol has brought lots of love and I'm really enjoying the company.


That's awesome. Can't wait to see a photo.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Helen congrats on the new baby bird and hold out for hope that the two that flew away come back don't give up hope I have a friend that lives upstate ny and her tiel mojo flew to Mich.and my friend got her back


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

thewandererw said:


> Helen congrats on the new baby bird and hold out for hope that the two that flew away come back don't give up hope I have a friend that lives upstate ny and her tiel mojo flew to Mich.and my friend got her back


Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My Tony was gone for two days last year, but we did get him back. 
What worries me, it's so cold now... I hope someone finds your birds.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I should have let my birds live with my mother and father like they offered, my kids spooked them too much. They just weren't good around the kids, always skittish and flighty. If my parents had them like requested they would still be around. Besides, my parents only live 20 minutes away and I drop by a lot. it. And yes, it's very cold here now, especially at night. fingers crossed....


----------

